

Perceived Intelligence =~ Measured Intelligence in Men but Not Women - 001sky
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0081237

======
drpgq
As a face recognition researcher I've always wanted a set of face images
annotated with IQ to see how well a face based IQ estimator would work.

